# Watercooling



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have been thinking about going water cooled for a long time now but I think I might actually do it. I just have NO idea about anything when it comes to liquid cooling. That is a slight exaggeration but I have a couple questions.

1. How do I get air bubbles out if there are any.
2. How do I secure the tubes so that they don't leak.
3. I' am going to try to find some water cooling guides but all the help would be appreciated.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow... I found an AMAZING liquid cooling guide.

http://www.xoxide.com/water-cooling.html#why

That answered ALL my questions.


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, I had the same scenario as you. Gonna check it that link out.


----------

